# شباب مكتئبين لية ؟ عاوزة اعرف بجد



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

_*بقلمى مش منقول* _

_رجوع فترة الاحزاان_
_مش عارف هتخلص امتى ؟_​ 




هي ليه الدنيا بتضحكلي في وشي وتضربني من ضهري ؟​ 


مخنوقة جدااااااااا​​



خوف شديد
فعلا النهارده مرعوبة جدا ومتعلقة في ايد بابا
ياتري الايام مخبية ليا ايه تاني
استرها يارب​​​



:download:​ 

*هذة بعض تعبيرات للشباب *​ 
*تعكس حالة ضيق واكتئاب *​ 
*هل ياترى *​ 
*الازمة الاقتصادية الطاحنة *
*وتوتر الاب والام *​ 

*هل *​ 
*البطالة وما تلقية بظلال الاحباط على الشباب *​ 


*هل *
*الثورة التكنولوجية التى الى حد ما تستعبد الشباب *
*لتعطية وهم السعادة وتعلى احلامة وامالة *
*لتتحطم على ارض الواقع *​ 


*هل *
*الشيطان الكذاب وابو الكذاب *
*الذى طالما يعطى فلوس ليحصد نفوس *
*يملائها احباطا وضيقا وتمردا *​ 


*هل *
*ازمات عاطفية تطحن مشاعر الشابة والشاب *​ 


*هل *
*الخطية باستعبادها وحروبها للنفس الانسانية *​ 
*توقع الشباب *
*بالاحباط والاكتئاب بعد لذة قصيرة واهمة عابرة *​ 



*حقيقى *
*نفسى اعرف *​ 
*من الشباب *​ 
*لية يكتئبون *
*وهم بعمر الزهور *​ 
*لية يشيخون قبل اوانهم *​ 
*لية تسكنهم الهموم *​ 
*لية فقد الكثيرين منهم حماس الشباب وفورة العمل الجاد *​ 

*ارائكم شباب *
*حقيقى نفسى اعرف منكم *​ 




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2010)

مكتئبين علشان ما اتعودوش يرموا همهم على ربنا 
مكتئبين لاننا بنفكر فى المستقبل كتير 
والمستقبل زى ما كلنا عارفين مظلم مظلم مظلم لا محاله 
بس ربنا اكيد هيحلها لانه مش بينسانا 
ولازم نرمى اتكالنا عليه 
ياريت كلنا نرمى اتكالنا على ربنا ونشوف هيتصرف ازاى 
حقيقى هنمجد اسمه القدوس لو تركنه له زمام الامور 
لان ربنا حكمته عجيبه ويعمل لنا الصالح دائما 
ويجب ايضا ان نتذكر ان 
" كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله "
وايضا 
"ادعونى وقت الضيق .. انقذك فتمجدنى "
رووووووعه موضوعك يا اسماشيل 
اسمحيلى اتابع معاكى الاءراء ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 أبريل 2010)

*انا عن نفسي مش من السهل ابدا اني ازعل او اتضايق
لكن اللي بيخنقني جدا
1- اني ابعد عن ربنا فترة طويلة
2- اني اعرف ان في في حد قريب مني واقع في مشكلة و معنديش حل ليها
3- اني احس ان في حد زعل مني او فهمني غلط
عارف ان الحل موجود لكل ده بس بلاقي نفسي مخنوق في لحظتها 
لكن ربنا الحمدلله بيكون ديما جنبي حتي وانا في عمق الخطية
ربنا يرفع عننا الحزن و الضيقة ويفرح قلوبنا بمحبتة
شكرا علي الموضوع وهتابع معاكي رد الناس
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مكتئبين علشان ما اتعودوش يرموا همهم على ربنا
> 
> مكتئبين لاننا بنفكر فى المستقبل كتير
> والمستقبل زى ما كلنا عارفين مظلم مظلم مظلم لا محاله
> ...


 


:download:


اللة على الردود الناضجة اللى تفرح 

بس انت من الشباب كوكو ما تعجزش نفسك بدرى بدرى 

تمام راى روعة 

لاننا نعتمد على ذواتنا +  نخطط لنفسنا المستقبل ونهتم بة كتير 


يشرف الموضوع ويعمقة متابعتك كوكو الغالى 

تصدق لو نفع 
هاعطيك تقييم على ردك البديع فعلا


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *انا عن نفسي مش من السهل ابدا اني ازعل او اتضايق*
> *لكن اللي بيخنقني جدا*
> *1- اني ابعد عن ربنا فترة طويلة*
> *2- اني اعرف ان في في حد قريب مني واقع في مشكلة و معنديش حل ليها*
> ...


 


:download:

ماجد انت انسان حساس مرهف الحس فعلا 

واهتمامك بمن حولك معطاء وجميل فعلا 

لان السعادة بالعطاء اكثر من الاخذ 

رؤية رائعة 

لانها فتحت لنا افق جديد 
الاخر وعلاقتى بة 

شكرا ماجد 


انتم شباب بقمة الجمال وارائكم حقيقى ممتعة ومفيدة ناضجة وعميقة 


متابعة 
لان حقيقى الظاهرة دى تؤرقنى ونفسى اعرف ارائكم جميعا 

لاتعلم واستفاد منها


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2010)

*بلاش انا فى الموضوع دا عشان مخليش الدنيا كلها سوده :hlp:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *بلاش انا فى الموضوع دا عشان مخليش الدنيا كلها سوده :hlp:*


 
ههههههههههههههه
ليه بس يابنى 
قول رأيك 
رأيك يهمنا :t30:​


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يخليكي يا سمشيل انت كده اللي بترفعي روحي المعنوية
و كيوبيد عاوز اعرف رئيك بجد
وغير التوقيع الشرير ctrl+w*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2010)

*حاضر يجماعه افوق بس واقولكم رااى بجد
 انا بس لسه واصل المحل من شويه وبضرب قهوه وعونيا ليكم
وشويه كدا نغير التوقع يا ماجد لما الناس كلها تشوفها هو انت شوفت التوقيع ؟ ههههههههه
*


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2010)

*مكتئب علشان 
1- محدش طايقنى 
2- نازل شغل كمان يومين ودى حاجة طبعا تخنق
3- حاسس انى عايش فى الدنيا دى لوحدى مع ان حوليا ناس كتير
بس مش بياخدوا بالهم من وجودى
4- فيه حد قريب ليا اوى اوى وعنده مشكله انا معرفهاش ومش قادر اساهم فى حلها
5- بسمع تريقة ناس كتير عليا من ورا ضهرى 
ههههههههههههه يمكن حاجات هابله بس انا الحاجات دى بتضايقنى اوى اوى 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *بلاش انا فى الموضوع دا عشان مخليش الدنيا كلها سوده :hlp:*


 
:download:


​ 
هوة قياسا بكيوبيد اللى سودتة ​ 



ههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ههههههههههه
​ 
عاوزين نعرف رايك مينا مهما كان اسوداوى ​ 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 أبريل 2010)

*oesi_no مين قال ان محدش طايقك كلنا بنحبك جدا انت اخ غالي لناس كتير اكيد
اللي بيضحك من وري ظهرك اضحك انت علية لانك احسن منة هو جبان وخايف يواجهك
رقم 4 اللي ملحاش حل وبعاني منها برضة بس خليها علي ربنا هو قادر علي كل شيء*


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *oesi_no مين قال ان محدش طايقك كلنا بنحبك جدا انت اخ غالي لناس كتير اكيد
> ** اللي بيضحك من وري ظهرك اضحك انت علية لانك احسن منة هو جبان وخايف يواجهك
> ** رقم 4 اللي ملحاش حل وبعاني منها برضة بس خليها علي ربنا هو قادر علي كل شيء*


*

انا مش بتكلم عن النت يا اخويا الغالى**
انا بتكلم فى الحياة نفسها وعلى النت كمان
ههههههههههههههه
المقربين منى كلهم بعدوا عنى على النت 
واللى متعاملش معايا بيحبنى لانه دى طبيعة اى مسيحى على وجه الارض 
اما بقى اللى بيضحكوا عليا
محبتش اواجههم ومش بفكر فى الحكايه دى
لانى اول ما اتعصب هيتريقوا
ههههههههههههههههههههه
متاخدش فى بالك اصل انا معقد 
اما بقى رقم 4 دى بقى فليها حل اكيد 
معنديش مشكلة مالهاش حل
بس المشكله الحقيقة انى معرفش فين المشكله علشان اقترح حلول
شوفت بقى انه مفيش مشاكل 

*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *مكتئب علشان *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:download:


اهلا مشرفنا الغالى جورج (....  نو )

اهة ما كتبتش عويس علشان ما تزعلش 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*1- محدش طايقنى *



لية ماحدش طايقك اكيد ليك معجبين كتير 
واكيد انا مش منهم 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بغلسسسسسسسسسسسس


*2- نازل شغل كمان يومين ودى حاجة طبعا تخنق*




لية مش بتحب شغلك 
ولا حد مضايقك فية 

قول علشان ابعت لة جواب شكر 

ههههههههههههههههههههه
​*3- حاسس انى عايش فى الدنيا دى لوحدى مع ان حوليا ناس كتير*
*بس مش بياخدوا بالهم من وجودى*​



ازاى بقى دة انا كنت هامشى 3 مرات من وجودك القوى 

هههههههههههههههههههه

كويس انك قلت حاسس 
يعنى ممكن احساسك 50% صح او خطا 

طيب 
انت حاسس بوجودهم 
متفاعل معاهم 
بتقدم لهم حب 
ولا تقوقعت حول احساسك بالوحدة 
​*4- فيه حد قريب ليا اوى اوى وعنده مشكله انا معرفهاش ومش قادر اساهم فى حلها*


طالما ما قالش لك عليها يبقى يعرف يحلها 
ولا يتداخل احد بالالام غيرة ما لم يطلبة 

ما انت متفاعل وحساس اهه 
​*5- بسمع تريقة ناس كتير عليا من ورا ضهرى *
*ههههههههههههه يمكن حاجات هابله بس انا الحاجات دى بتضايقنى اوى اوى *

على الميل ولا فى البروفيلات 

احممممممممممم

لاتدع اذنك على كل الكلام لئلا تسمع خادمك يسبك 


:download:

تصدق من اروع واصدق واصرح المشاركات 
ولولا  مشاركتك  جميلة وصادقة 
ما كنتش رديت بالتفصيل الممل كدة عليها 


شرفت جورج 

وحقيقى اضفت عمق وبعد جميل للموضوع 

شكرا ليك 
وياريت تستمر متابع معانا بارائك الحلوة 



​


----------



## حبة خردل (12 أبريل 2010)

موضوع عاااالي اوووي يا سمسم

الموضوع دة ليه اكتر من جانب 

هو مش شرط اني طالما اني مع ربنا هابقي مش مكتئبة 

ممكن جداً ابقي مع ربنا ومش معاه في نفس الوقت 

ممكن جداً بسبب ضغوط الحياة اللي بقي كلنا بيعاني منها  

اننا نضعف ونكتئب ..وهاقول حاجة كماااان  

احنا لينا الحق اننا نكتئب .. 

لما ماعرفش اخد حقي يبقي لازم اكتئب 

لما الاقي حد اقل مني في شغلي في كل حاجة اترقي وبقي رئيس عليا يبقي لازم اكتئب 

لما بلدي تاخد مننا حقنا كابنائها وبتعاملنا علي اننا خرفان يبقي لازم اكتئب  

بس ارجع واقول ان اللي يسلم حياتة ونفسة لربنا عمره مايندم ابداً 
ومفيش احلي من الآية دي اللي دايماً باقولها لنفسي 

0"وَلاَ  تَحْزَنُوا لأَنَّ فَرَحَ الرَّبِّ هُوَ قُوَّتُكُمْ"0

متابعة للآراء..,,
​


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> اهلا مشرفنا الغالى جورج (....  نو )
> ...


*انا متابع اهوه 
هو انا ورايا حاجة يعنى
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2010)

*بعض اسباب الاكتئاب*

يبقى الوضع كما هو عليه والمتضرر يلجاء الى القضاء


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أبريل 2010)

*"مكتئبين فى كل شىء ,لكن غير متضايقين .
 متحيرين لكن غير يائسين" (2كو4)
*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> موضوع عاااالي اوووي يا سمسم​
> 
> الموضوع دة ليه اكتر من جانب​
> هو مش شرط اني طالما اني مع ربنا هابقي مش مكتئبة ​
> ...


 


:download:

بالعكس اللى مع ربنا بجد 
الشيطان بيوفر لهم اسباب اكتر للاكتئاب

لانة بيبقى حاقد عليهم 
لمحبة ربنا ورعايتة ليهم 

عارفة كل ما يزود الشيطان الاكتئاب 
ربنا يزود 


تعزياتك تلذ ذ  نفسى 

ويبقى الانسان فى اتون النار 
مع شبية ابن الالهة 

والنار تكون رياح بندى لطيف 
ولا تمس شعرة ولا ملابس (ممتلكات ) الانسان 
ولو حصل اللة يعوض كما عوض ايوب اضعاف 


كمان 
مملكتنا مش هنا 
احنا فى غربة سفر 
مش هنرتاح بجد ونشوف السعادة الا فى حضن اللة فى الابدية 

فكل متاع الدنيا دة 
حقيقى 
تحصيل حاصل 

الى زوال مهما على او زاد بريقة 


مشاركتك الرائعة حبايتى الجميلة الرائعة العميقة حبة خردل 

اثارت عظيم تاملى 

تابعى وشاركى ويهمنى بجد رايك فى كل ما يكتب ويقال 
هنا 
وفى كل مواضيعى


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 أبريل 2010)

يارب سلام
اولا
اشكر حضرتك علي موضوعاتك الجميله
والموضوع ده جه في وقته
ثانيا
للاسف انا حاليا في منتهي الكائبه
السبب
حاجات كتير كل حاجه من حولي تخليني اكتئب
السوال ممكن يكون العكس ايه اللي يخلنا نفرح
حضرتك عارفه انا اخترت اسم ضحكة طفل ليه
لاني نفسي اكون مثل الطفل في ضحكته 
من قلبه
سوري شكلي قلبت الموضوع
درامه
علي رغم انه مشهور بين اصحابي بالدم الخفيف
ههههههههههههههههههه
علي مااعتقد واضح من الكائبه الجميله دي
هههههههههههههههههه
بس لو جينا للجد انا واثقه ان ربنا هينور دنيتي بفجر امل وفرح حقيقي
وانا في انتظار نور المسيح
شكراااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااا
واسمحيلي اتابع الموضوع
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع
​


----------



## جيلان (12 أبريل 2010)

> الثورة التكنولوجية التى الى حد ما تستعبد الشباب
> لتعطية وهم السعادة وتعلى احلامة وامالة
> لتتحطم على ارض الواقع


 
*هى دى بطريقة غير مباشرة معايا يعنى مش ادمان كمبيوتر ابداً  لكن اكتر حاجة بمر بيها وبتخنقنى بجد و كانت سبب مرورى بحالة اكتئاب الايام الى فاتت انى نفسى اتعلم حاجات كتير ونفسى اعمل حاجات كتير بحس انها اكبر من امكانياتى فعلا لما ببص للواقع بلاقى لسة بدرى بس بحس كمان انى عايزة اسابق لان التكنولوجيا بتجرى بسرعة جدا هتعلم حاجة غيرها بيجى طيب امتى هبقى مُلمة بكل ده بجد كنت متضايقة جدا الايام الى فاتت لدرجة كنت هوصل لدرجة انى معملش حاجة خالص*
*وكنت حاسة انى كل ما اجى امسك الانجيل مش قادرة لدرجة قريته عالنت عشن اضحك عالشيطان طب اعمل ايه ههههههه*
*المهم كلمت ربنا بعدها وبكيت اوى واعدت اشتكيتله واعطانى حلول ومرتاحة شوية لكن حساها اه راحة لكن مش برتاح غير لما اعمل الى فى دماغى والى نفسى بجد احققه*
*ممكن حد يحس ده سبب مش مهم او حاجة مش اساسية فى الدنيا لكن بزعل اوى لما محسش ان رسالتى ان ربنا خالقنى عشانها لسة مش واضحة قدامى طب امتى هفهم واجبى ايه*
*بصى نادراً لو اكتئب ونادرا لما ازعل لان علاقتى بكل الناس كويسة جدا مفتكرش فى خصومة او زعل بينى وبين حد فى الدراسة او الكنيسة او اى مكان واجتماعية بدرجة كبيرة ومتواصلة مع صحابى لكن دى اكتر حاجات ممكن تزعلنى خصوصا لو اى ظروف منعتنى واكيد العلاقة مع ربنا بتدينا اطمئنان شديد ... موضوعك جه فى وقته على فكرة لو قريته امبارح كان ممكن مردش بسبب حالتى بس انا النهاردة حالتى احسن*​


----------



## just member (12 أبريل 2010)

*انا غير مكتئب بالمرة

ولو ان بعض الاحيان اشعر بحزن شديد
لكني مقبل علي الحياة ولا افرق بين احزان وافراح لكن لكل شيئ تأثيرة
بدي متابع اكيد
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *بعض اسباب الاكتئاب*
> 
> يبقى الوضع كما هو عليه والمتضرر يلجاء الى القضاء


 

:download:

هو مشاركتك غامضة شوية مينا 
مع انى اتعودت منك الصراحة 

اسمح لى اختلف معاك 
احنا اللى بنخللى الوضع على ما هوة علية 

انتم شباب 
ربنا خالق فيكم قوة لا تتخيلوا اتساعها 
يعنى اية مشكلة  /  مشاعر / ازمات 

تغلبكم 
وتستسلموا 


لو اى حد حط فى مخة حاجة 
واخضع نفسة كلة باكدج واحدة لايد ربنا 

ربنا هيغير ويجدد ويقوى ويحسن كتير 

صدقنى عن تجربة 

لو ارضت الرب طرق انسان جعل حتى اعدائة يسالمونة 
وقوة الروح القدس 
للتجديد والتغيير والابتكار 
وليست روح خنوع وفشل وضعف 

فليقل الضعيف بطل انا باللة لة كل المجد


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هو مشاركتك غامضة شوية مينا
> مع انى اتعودت منك الصراحة
> ...



*بصى يا استاذتى هو مشاركتى مش غامضه ولا حاجه خشى الموضوع بتاع يبقى الوضع كم هو عليه وهتفهمى قصدى ايه عموما تعالى نبدئها من الاؤل خالص
هدلل على كلامى بمثال ومش هديكى المثال على نفسى لانى متاكد انى لو اديتك المثال على نفسى محدش هيصدق اللى هقوله عموما
احنا فى واقع كل منا يطحن الاخر واقع يطحنه الماديات
من اول ما الشاب بينزل سوق العمل وهى بيطحن شاب فى مقتبل العمر يبحث عن وظيفه ومش بيلاقى ولو لقى بياخد 500 جنيه يعملو اييييييييييييييه ال500 جنيه ؟
اغير مشاكل وقرف الشغل اللى هو اصلا مش جايب همه ليه ؟
معتقدش ان فى حاجه فى الحياه ماشيه بصوره سليمه كل حاجه فى مصر ماشيه عكس ما احنا عاوزين مفيش حاجه على الاطلاق ماشيه زى ما احنا عاوزين ونرجع ونسئل ليه ومنلاقيش حد بيرد وتسئلونا مكتئبين ليه اكيد برضه ردنا مش هيعجبكم
عموما انا هنا بتكلم على الشباب اللى شبهى مش الشباب اللى من اول ما جت للحياه لقيت بابا وماما بيدوهم المصروف وجميع طلباتهم مجابه مش بتكلم هنا على شاب بابا جابله عربيه وكل يوم بيحطله بنزين دا اكيد مش مكتئب لان معرفش الحياه عامله ازاى
انا بتكلم على شباب لا حول بهم ولا قوه
اقرب مثال معانا واحد انا بحترمه جدا هنا وبحترم فيه صراحته وهو جورج ايسى نو بقاله اد ايه بيدور على شغل كتيييييير تعالى نسئله على شغله اللى ربنا يكرمه فيه ويكمله على خير نسئله ونقوله هتاخد كام يعم جورج فى الشغل الجديد دا هيقولك مكسيمم 600 جنيه تعالى كدا نحسبهم ال600 جنيه هيعمل بيهم ايه
هياكل بكام بره البيت ؟
هيصرف كام مواصلات؟ او اقولك بلاش مواصلات قولى الشركه هتصرفله بدل مواصلات
لو مثلا بيشرب سجاير هيجيب سجاير بكام؟ سيبك من ان السجاير غلط بنتكلم عموما
هيوفر كام فى اخر الشهر هيوفر 300 جنيه قولى 400 مع انو عمره ما هيوفرهم 
400 جنيه نبص على اى شاب عاوز كام عشان يتقدم لواحده اقل حاجه عشان بس يجيب شبكه محترمه 10 الالاف جنيه 
قولى وقع فى عروسه بنت حلال واهلها ناس بتراعى الشباب مع ان مفيش الكلام دا
اى واحده هيروح يتقدملها امها مش عاوزه بنتها اقل من بنت عمها ومن بنت خالها ولكن نقول ربنا كرمه بواحده مش موجود منها حاليا هى واهلها واحده بترضى بقلبيلها هيجيب دبلتين وخاتم ومحبس يا ترى دول بكام اقل واجب 4000 جنيه وهو بيوفر 300 جنيه فى الشهر يعنى عاوز 13 شهر عشان يجيب دبلتين وخاتم ههههههههههههه تخيلى 
سيبك من الشبكه هيستلف حق الشبكه 
الشقه عاوز مقدم للشقه  يجى عشرين الف جنيه يعنى محتاج حوالى 66 شهر عشان يجيب شقه على الطوب الاحمر  ومحتاج حوالى كمان زيهم او يمكن اكتر شويه عشان يوضب الشقه توضيب حلو متنسيش ان التوضيب الى على قده ناو يخشله اقل حاجه فى 15 الف جنيه يعنى محتاج حوالى 60 شهر عشان يوضب الشقه وطبعا غير بقى خطيبته تعبت لقدر الله عاوزه مصاريف غير خطيبتة كل عيد عاوز طقم العيد ولكى ان تتخيلى ان اقل طقم للعيد عشان يقال عليه طقم شيك لا يقل عن 600 جنيه يعنى جورج هيفضل يوفر قبل العيد بحوالى 5 شهور وميصرفش ولا جنيه عشان يجيب طقم لنفسه وربك يسهلها يدور على حد يجبله طقم ههههههههههههه
المهم نسيت احكيلك على الايجار اللى هو لا يقل عن 500 جنيه شقه اوضتين وصاله 
ويسلام لو ربك كرمه بعيل كدا والواد ياااااااااااه رزقك يعم جورج ههههههههههه وطبعا مش محتاج احكيلك على دومات الاطفال 
اكمل يا asmicheal  ولا كفايه كدا*


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2010)

*احم احم 
انا طول عمرى مبفكرش فى الجواز يا مينا فال 600 جنيه ممكن يقضونى 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *بصى يا استاذتى هو مشاركتى مش غامضه ولا حاجه خشى الموضوع بتاع يبقى الوضع كم هو عليه وهتفهمى قصدى ايه عموما تعالى نبدئها من الاؤل خالص*
> *هدلل على كلامى بمثال ومش هديكى المثال على نفسى لانى متاكد انى لو اديتك المثال على نفسى محدش هيصدق اللى هقوله عموما*
> *احنا فى واقع كل منا يطحن الاخر واقع يطحنه الماديات*
> *من اول ما الشاب بينزل سوق العمل وهى بيطحن شاب فى مقتبل العمر يبحث عن وظيفه ومش بيلاقى ولو لقى بياخد 500 جنيه يعملو اييييييييييييييه ال500 جنيه ؟*
> ...


 

:download:

تكمل اية يا مينا 

دة انت جبت لى اكتئاب 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بس كلامك اية بالصدق والواقعية 

تصدق حمل تقيل انك تكون شاب فى الزمن دة 

بس تعالى نفكر  كلنا مع بعض 

مش لازم تنزل الشغل مدير 

ممكن تقبل 2 شغل 

ممكن تعمل جمعيات مع اصدقائك 


وتحوش شوية 


ممكن تبطل اكل برة وتخلية يوم واحد fun 

ممكن تبطل عادات بتصرف معاك 

ممكن تاخد قرض صغير من الاقارب او بنك تبدا بية مع مخلصين عمل جاد 



لية الكنائس مش بتعمل لوحة اعلانات 

يعلن بها رجال الاعمال الجادين 
عن حاجاتهم من الموظفين 


ممكن تاخد كورسات لمجالات مختلفة 


ممكن توفر كل يوم  ولو 5 جنية تجنبها للطوارى 



ممكن لاتكتئب بل تصلى بحرارة اكتر 

وتضع كل حمولك على ربنا لة كل المجد 

ممكن تخدم اكتر ربنا 
وتعتبر اى فترة بطالة زى خدمة عامة بجيش الملك المسيح السلمى الغرض منة المحبة للجميع 

والكل يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون 



ممكن تبتسم وتقول هقدم ليك يا رب عشورك فلوسى ووقتى وباكورة الخير القليل اللى عندى 


فربنا يبارك ويفتح مجال للخير والبركة 


صدقنى مينا 
بركة ربنا تغنى فعلا ولا يزيد معها تعب 
كيلا فائضا مملوءا مهزوزا يعطى بسخاء 
ويشبع ويفرح قلبك 

بتعزيات تفوق كل وصف 


هتقول عليا خيالية

ممكن 
لكن صدقنى كل البطولات بدات من شباب مكافح 
مش من شباب بابى مامى 

لان ممكن تكون غنى ويضيع مالك ابنك مدلع 

وقمم اغنياء العالم انتحروا واكتئبوا ولم توفر لهم اموال الدنيا 
لا راحة الدنيا ولا مكسب بالابدية 



احنا هنا يومين بنقضيهم مكاننا فى السماء 

نكافح ونجتهد ونربح بكل وزنة منحها لنا اللة 
لكن هنا رحلة سفر 

شفت واحد قاغد باوتيل يشترى اساسيات وكماليات 
للاوتيل 

تحياتى لصدقك الواقعى 
وحقيقى اشعر بكل ما تعانية 
بس كافح لكن لا تكتئب 
ارمى حمولك واتعابك على اللة لة كل المجد 

وجاهد بابتسامة وربنا يكمل 


وكل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون اللة


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> تكمل اية يا مينا
> 
> ...



*
ههههههههههههههه صدقينى بكافح جدا لدرجه محدش يتخيلها
يكفى ان تعرفى انى شغال من 4 ابتدائى وبقالى اكتر من 8 سنين مش باخد جنيه واحد من اى مخلوق
وخدى بقى دى انا شاب ومش متجوز وعليا مصاريف شهريه ما لا يقل عن 1500 جنيه
واعتقد انك مش هتصدقى ولكن يعلم المسيح باللى بقوله
تحياتى لشخصك الجميل وصدقينى من حقنا نكتأب جدااااااا*


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه صدقينى بكافح جدا لدرجه محدش يتخيلها*
> *يكفى ان تعرفى انى شغال من 4 ابتدائى وبقالى اكتر من 8 سنين مش باخد جنيه واحد من اى مخلوق*
> *وخدى بقى دى انا شاب ومش متجوز وعليا مصاريف شهريه ما لا يقل عن 1500 جنيه*
> *واعتقد انك مش هتصدقى ولكن يعلم المسيح باللى بقوله*
> *تحياتى لشخصك الجميل وصدقينى من حقنا نكتأب جدااااااا*


 

:download:

حط نفسك جنب شاب من سنك 
بابى مامى 
وشوف الفرق 
وانت هتشكر ربنا 
انة خلاك مينا كيوبيد المكتئب 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا مينا وارجو الاتحرمنا من مشاركاتك الحلوة بجد 
فى هذا الموضوع 
و فى كل مواضيعى 


كافح واتعب ولا تكتئب


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *"مكتئبين فى كل شىء ,لكن غير متضايقين .*
> 
> *متحيرين لكن غير يائسين" (2كو4)*​


 

:download:

ياسلام على اجدع الصعايدة الروحانيين 

غير متضايقين غير يائسيين 

يعنى الكتاب المقدس

لا ينفى ولا يعد المؤمنين بزوال الاكتئاب 
انما 

تعزيات رب المجد يسوع 
ستلذذ نفس المتالم 
فلا يتضايق ولا يياس 

بالرغم من وجود الالم والتجربة بحياتة 


دائما مشاركاتك ابو تربو 
تضفى جوا روحانيا على الموضوع 
يعمقة ويعمق الاستفادة منة 


شكرا ليك يا اجدع صعايدة منتدى الكنيسة


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 أبريل 2010)

*اولا هرد علي مينا لان هو عقباتة مادية وهو لازم يشكر ربنا علي انها مادية فقط
انا مرتبي قريب جدا منكم برضة رغم ان سني اكبر منكم كتير لكن مش مكتائب
بس لو جيبت تحسبها بالورقة و القلم هتلاقي ان فعلا مفيش حل لكن لازم تضيف ان ربنا عمرة مسابك وهو اللي وفر لك الشغل ده وانت ممكن تزود دخلك بعمل اضافي
لازم لو بتحب حد تصارحة بمستواك و دخلك لان الصراحة اهم نقطة في الزواج وهي لو تقدر ممكن تساعد بانها تشتغل برضة و تساهم في رفع مستوي البيت
و موضوع الشقة حاول تدور علي سكن في المدن الجديدة هناك الاسعار اقل من المدينة نفسها وده عن تجربة مني وخد شقة تمليك تبع بنك الاسكان بالقسط في المدن الجديدة احسن من الايجيار
ثانيا هر دعلي اسمشيل
موضوع ان الشخص يوفر في الدخل بتاعة ده بيحصل فعلا لكن كل حاجة بتغلي و الدخل بيزيد مش زي الاسعار
و ان رجال الاعامل توفر شغل للناس ده حاجة مستحيلة لانهم بكل بساطة عاوزين يمصو دم اللي بيشتغل عندهم هتلاقي فعلا اعلان عن وظيفة بس لما تشوفي الاجر لازم هتسبيها لانهم مفكرين ان الشخص االي جاي عن طريق الكنيسة ده محتاج وهم لازم يستغلوة
ربنا قادر يدبر حياتنا
24 «لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْدِمَ سَيِّدَيْنِ لأَنَّهُ إِمَّا أَنْ يُبْغِضَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيُحِبَّ الآخَرَ أَوْ يُلاَزِمَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيَحْتَقِرَ الآخَرَ. لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَخْدِمُوا اللَّهَ وَالْمَالَ. 
25 لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟ 
26 اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ: إِنَّهَا لاَ تَزْرَعُ وَلاَ تَحْصُدُ وَلاَ تَجْمَعُ إِلَى مَخَازِنَ وَأَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ يَقُوتُهَا. أَلَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهَا؟ 
27 وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا اهْتَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَزِيدَ عَلَى قَامَتِهِ ذِرَاعاً وَاحِدَةً؟ 
28 وَلِمَاذَا تَهْتَمُّونَ بِاللِّبَاسِ؟ تَأَمَّلُوا زَنَابِقَ الْحَقْلِ كَيْفَ تَنْمُو! لاَ تَتْعَبُ وَلاَ تَغْزِلُ. 
29 وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ وَلاَ سُلَيْمَانُ فِي كُلِّ مَجْدِهِ كَانَ يَلْبَسُ كَوَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهَا. 
30 فَإِنْ كَانَ عُشْبُ الْحَقْلِ الَّذِي يُوجَدُ الْيَوْمَ وَيُطْرَحُ غَداً فِي التَّنُّورِ يُلْبِسُهُ اللَّهُ هَكَذَا أَفَلَيْسَ بِالْحَرِيِّ جِدّاً يُلْبِسُكُمْ أَنْتُمْ يَا قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ؟ 
31 فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ: مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟ 
32 فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ كُلِّهَا. 
33 لَكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُ وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ. 
34 فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي ايَوْمَ شَرُّهُ. *


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هى دى بطريقة غير مباشرة معايا يعنى مش ادمان كمبيوتر ابداً  لكن اكتر حاجة بمر بيها وبتخنقنى بجد و كانت سبب مرورى بحالة اكتئاب الايام الى فاتت انى نفسى اتعلم حاجات كتير ونفسى اعمل حاجات كتير بحس انها اكبر من امكانياتى فعلا لما ببص للواقع بلاقى لسة بدرى بس بحس كمان انى عايزة اسابق لان التكنولوجيا بتجرى بسرعة جدا هتعلم حاجة غيرها بيجى طيب امتى هبقى مُلمة بكل ده بجد كنت متضايقة جدا الايام الى فاتت لدرجة كنت هوصل لدرجة انى معملش حاجة خالص*
> *وكنت حاسة انى كل ما اجى امسك الانجيل مش قادرة لدرجة قريته عالنت عشن اضحك عالشيطان طب اعمل ايه ههههههه*
> *المهم كلمت ربنا بعدها وبكيت اوى واعدت اشتكيتله واعطانى حلول ومرتاحة شوية لكن حساها اه راحة لكن مش برتاح غير لما اعمل الى فى دماغى والى نفسى بجد احققه*
> *ممكن حد يحس ده سبب مش مهم او حاجة مش اساسية فى الدنيا لكن بزعل اوى لما محسش ان رسالتى ان ربنا خالقنى عشانها لسة مش واضحة قدامى طب امتى هفهم واجبى ايه*
> *بصى نادراً لو اكتئب ونادرا لما ازعل لان علاقتى بكل الناس كويسة جدا مفتكرش فى خصومة او زعل بينى وبين حد فى الدراسة او الكنيسة او اى مكان واجتماعية بدرجة كبيرة ومتواصلة مع صحابى لكن دى اكتر حاجات ممكن تزعلنى خصوصا لو اى ظروف منعتنى واكيد العلاقة مع ربنا بتدينا اطمئنان شديد ... موضوعك جه فى وقته على فكرة لو قريته امبارح كان ممكن مردش بسبب حالتى بس انا النهاردة حالتى احسن*​



*مشكلت حلها في اديك انت
1- لازم تعرفي ان مش كل تطور لازم تعرفية في وقتة لان كل يوم في جديد انت في الاول اعرفي الاساس بتاع الحاجة دي و بعد كده ابني علي الاساس ده اي تطوير في نفس المجال هتلاقي نفسك ماشية معه لان الفروق هتكون قريبة من بعض
2- اسئلي عن اللي عاوزة تعرفية ديما متحوليش تدوري وحدك لان كل واحد بيفكر بطريقة و بكده هتلاقي كذا حل لنفس الموضوع
ربنا معاكي ويحافظ عليكي*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> ​







يارب سلام

اولا
اشكر حضرتك علي موضوعاتك الجميله
والموضوع ده جه في وقته
ثانيا
للاسف انا حاليا في منتهي الكائبه
السبب
حاجات كتير كل حاجه من حولي تخليني اكتئب
السوال ممكن يكون العكس ايه اللي يخلنا نفرح
حضرتك عارفه انا اخترت اسم ضحكة طفل ليه
لاني نفسي اكون مثل الطفل في ضحكته 
من قلبه
سوري شكلي قلبت الموضوع
درامه
علي رغم انه مشهور بين اصحابي بالدم الخفيف
ههههههههههههههههههه

:download:

بالعكس احلى ضحكة 

الموضوع مفتوح اصلا لتبثوا متاعبكم 
ونتحاور جميعا فيها 

ومين قال ان دة دراما 
دة واقع الحياة 
واحنا بنواجهة كلنا بصورة او باخرى 
لاننا واعين وناضجين لنحس ونعلن ونناقش مشاكلنا ونصل كمان لحلول 

مش زى اللى هرب لذاتة او لمخدرات او ........

من انواع الهروب 


احيى بجد كل الشباب اللى شارك 
كلكم حقيقى تفرحوا 
ناضجين فاهمين واعيين 

نيجى لسؤالك ضحكة ​حاجات كتير كل حاجه من حولي تخليني اكتئب
السوال ممكن يكون العكس ايه اللي يخلنا نفرح

بيضحك عليكى اى حد لو قالك ان بايدة حل لاى اكتئاب 
تعرفى لية 
لانة بالنهاية بشرى محدود 

صدقينى اؤمن وعن تجربة 
ان القاء الهموم  تحت يد اللة بالصلاة واللجاجة 
يغير كل شيىء 
الاهم نظرتنا نحن للضيق والالم 
فلا نكتئب 
الرب يسوع لة كل المجد 
وعد 

سلامى اترك لكم سلامى انا اعطيكم 
ليس 
كما يعطى العالم اعطيكم انا 

لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا تجزع 

يا ربى دة انت لسة قايل لنا الطريق ضيق ويضطهدونكم ومملكتى ليست من هذا العالم 


اة الضيقات دى واى تفاعل معها بالاكتئاب 
تتغير جدا بمقدار تمسكنا بالملك المسيح وثباتنا فية 

بنقدم ليك يا رب قرابين ضعف بشريتنا واكتائبا وضيقنا 
بالدموع نزرع وبالفرح نعود وبتعزيات ربنا تتلذذ نفوسنا برغم كل ما هو محبط بسلام يفوق كل بشر وكل ظروف 


والدليل 
ان اغنى والمع نجوم العالم لم تحقق لهم ماديتهم السعادة 
واغلبهم انهى حياتة 


فتشددى وتشجعى 
وليقل الضعيف بطل انا بالرب يسوع لة كل المجد ​

علي مااعتقد واضح من الكائبه الجميله دي
هههههههههههههههههه
بس لو جينا للجد انا واثقه ان ربنا هينور دنيتي بفجر امل وفرح حقيقي
وانا في انتظار نور المسيح
شكراااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااا
واسمحيلي اتابع الموضوع
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


:download:

معاكى فى كل نتائجك احلى ضحكة ضحكة طفل 

اسفة للاطالة 

بس لان ضحكة غالية عليا فعلا 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *
> بس لو جيبت تحسبها بالورقة و القلم هتلاقي ان فعلا مفيش حل لكن لازم تضيف ان ربنا عمرة مسابك وهو اللي وفر لك الشغل ده وانت ممكن تزود دخلك بعمل اضافي
> 
> يا ماجد يا حبيبى انا مقولتش ان ربنا سابنى ولا عمره سابنى بس صدقنى مش كل حاجه ربنا هيدخل فيها احنا مش اطفال ربنا ادنا مخ عشان نفكر بيه
> ...



*لو جيت تحسبها شقه فى مدن جديده يعنى مصاريف اكتر مصاريف مواصلات اكتر
وكل حاجه هتبقى اكتر 
عموما انا مش هفكر اصلا فى فكرة الجواز دى غير لما يكون فى شقه تمليك :hlp:*


----------



## +Coptic+ (14 أبريل 2010)

*انا اكتر واحد مقتنع ان الاتكال علي ربنا يكون بالعمل الجاد و اننا نترك لربنا النتيجة بعد منعمل اللي علينا هو يحدد الطريق
بعد الشر عليك طبعا لكن شغل البنت مش عيب بلاش الطبع الشرقي انا معاك في ان مش اي شغل ينفع للبنت لكن الشغل المناسب مش غلط وطبعا ده يرجع ليكم
المدن الجديدة هي المستقبل صدقني لان المدينة الاصلية خلاص خابت اخرها وطبعا ده يختلف اكيد من محافظة للتانية انا بقول علي الوضع اللي عندي
ربنا معاك يا كيوبيد
اسمشيل متزعليش اخدنا الموضوع لحسابنا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و يصبرك علينا*


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *انا اكتر واحد مقتنع ان الاتكال علي ربنا يكون بالعمل الجاد و اننا نترك لربنا النتيجة بعد منعمل اللي علينا هو يحدد الطريق*
> *بعد الشر عليك طبعا لكن شغل البنت مش عيب بلاش الطبع الشرقي انا معاك في ان مش اي شغل ينفع للبنت لكن الشغل المناسب مش غلط وطبعا ده يرجع ليكم*
> *المدن الجديدة هي المستقبل صدقني لان المدينة الاصلية خلاص خابت اخرها وطبعا ده يختلف اكيد من محافظة للتانية انا بقول علي الوضع اللي عندي*
> *ربنا معاك يا كيوبيد*
> ...


 
:download:

بالعكس انا متابعة ومبسوطة جدا 

الموضوعات الحوارية عموما ماجد بافتحها ليكم 

لتتكلموا وتطلعوا اللى جواكم 

يعنى الموضوع الحوارى بيبقى ملك ليكم 

طالما بنتكلم فى اطارة 

مش مهم مين اللى فتح الحوار او مين بيتكلم فية 

المهم نتحاور ونصل لحلول

 او على الاقل رؤية اكثر اتساعا ومدى من رؤيتنا الذاتية الشخصية 


وانا حقيقى بتعلم وباخد خبرة 

وبيعجبنى منطقك ماجد جدا انت ويوحنا 

بتعبروا بايجاز لكن باخلاص ودقة ووضوح 

والطريقة دى بتعجبنى 


وعلى فكرة هشارك معاكم 
بس لانى متهمة ( بالتكبر  قلة الذوق وشوية كلاكيع كدة ماعرفش بيجيبوها منين )


عن الرد على المشاركات 
فبحاول اوازن بين الرد والمشاركة 

كملوا 
احنا معاك يا ريس 

 منطقك صريح وواضح وجميل وواقعى  مينا

واشكر شجاعتك اللى عرضت ما قد يتخوف غيرك من عرضة 
واكيد سيفيد كثيرين يتابعون الموضوع 

متابعة وهشارك معاكم


----------



## +Coptic+ (14 أبريل 2010)

*بس لانى متهمة ( بالتكبر قلة الذوق وشوية كلاكيع كدة ماعرفش بيجيبوها منين )

لا بجد انت شخصية وقورة و محافظة جدا يمكن كتر الموضوعات بيخليكي متعطيهاش حقها في الرد عليها لكن اكيد مش تكبر او قله زوق ولا كلكعه
انك تردي علي واحد قبل واحد فده بيحصل كتير مش بس منك كل واحد ممكن تعدي علية ردود و ميخدش بالة منها مش لان الرد غير قيم او صاحبة غير محبوب لكن احنا مهما كان محدودين مش بناخد بالنا من كل شيء
في كتير بيسهو علينا من حجات مهمة لكن بصراحة لازم اللي يحصل معه كده حد من اصحابه اللي اخد باله ينبه علية في رسالة انه رد علي حد وسب حد لان في ناس بتزعل
ربنا يكون في العون*


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *بس لانى متهمة ( بالتكبر قلة الذوق وشوية كلاكيع كدة ماعرفش بيجيبوها منين )*
> 
> *لا بجد انت شخصية وقورة و محافظة جدا يمكن كتر الموضوعات بيخليكي متعطيهاش حقها في الرد عليها لكن اكيد مش تكبر او قله زوق ولا كلكعه*
> *انك تردي علي واحد قبل واحد فده بيحصل كتير مش بس منك كل واحد ممكن تعدي علية ردود و ميخدش بالة منها مش لان الرد غير قيم او صاحبة غير محبوب لكن احنا مهما كان محدودين مش بناخد بالنا من كل شيء*
> ...


 

:download:

يزعل بس 
لا حضرتك احد الشخصيات 
حطتنى تجاهل 

واقامت عليا الحد 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا لو سهى عليا واللى قدامى زعل يعنى اكون غالية بجد عندة لو نبهنى 

شكرا ماجد لذوقك العالى


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هى دى بطريقة غير مباشرة معايا يعنى مش ادمان كمبيوتر ابداً لكن اكتر حاجة بمر بيها وبتخنقنى بجد و كانت سبب مرورى بحالة اكتئاب الايام الى فاتت انى نفسى اتعلم حاجات كتير ونفسى اعمل حاجات كتير بحس انها اكبر من امكانياتى فعلا لما ببص للواقع بلاقى لسة بدرى بس بحس كمان انى عايزة اسابق لان التكنولوجيا بتجرى بسرعة جدا هتعلم حاجة غيرها بيجى طيب امتى هبقى مُلمة بكل ده بجد كنت متضايقة جدا الايام الى فاتت لدرجة كنت هوصل لدرجة انى معملش حاجة خالص*
> *وكنت حاسة انى كل ما اجى امسك الانجيل مش قادرة لدرجة قريته عالنت عشن اضحك عالشيطان طب اعمل ايه ههههههه*
> *المهم كلمت ربنا بعدها وبكيت اوى واعدت اشتكيتله واعطانى حلول ومرتاحة شوية لكن حساها اه راحة لكن مش برتاح غير لما اعمل الى فى دماغى والى نفسى بجد احققه*
> *ممكن حد يحس ده سبب مش مهم او حاجة مش اساسية فى الدنيا لكن بزعل اوى لما محسش ان رسالتى ان ربنا خالقنى عشانها لسة مش واضحة قدامى طب امتى هفهم واجبى ايه*
> ...


 

:download:

قرات رد ماجد رائع فعلا وعملى 
ولو سمحتى اضيف راى غلبان ليا يمكن ينفع 


استخدم اجندة سنوية كل سنة 

تعرض لى كل الشهر بكاملة 

ولها هامش اكتب بة اهداف الشهر /السنة ككل 
كمان 
كل الاعياد والاصوام 


ليها فضل عليا جدا اجندتى السنوية 
بنظم بيها اوقاتى واوقات زوجى واولادى وتدريباتهم بالنادى ورحلاتهم 


التنظيم المكتبى بيهدا الفكر 
كمان من بليل 
اكتب الواجبات اللى عليا فى اليوم التالى (احيانا اجدول بوقت )
واخطط على ما افعلة منها 
والباقى يؤجل او اعمل جزء واكملة تانى يوم 


واعلقها بمكان معتاد لى (بجانب الكمبيوتر )


شكرا لمشاركتك المتجددة المثقفة جيلان 

حضورك اشراق وبريق وعمق لاى موضوع غلبان من موضوعاتى


----------



## johna&jesus (14 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> _*بقلمى مش منقول* _​
> _رجوع فترة الاحزاان_
> _مش عارف هتخلص امتى ؟_​
> 
> ...


_*موضوعيك  جميل اوى*_
_*بس تعرفى بقى لما كل شى حواليكى يكون حزين *_
_*هتقدرى تفرحى *_
_*مش عارف*_
_*بس بجد ممكن هما يخرجو من الحاله دى وانتى متقدريش*_
_*هنعمل ايه بقى ؟*_
_*واجمل تقيم *_​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (14 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يارب سلام
> 
> اولا
> اشكر حضرتك علي موضوعاتك الجميله
> ...


يارب سلام
شكرا جدا ليكي
ولردك الرائع
وحضرتك غاليه عاليه جدا
وبطلب صلاتك من اجلي
سلام المسيح مع الجميع
​


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *انا غير مكتئب بالمرة*​
> 
> **
> *ولو ان بعض الاحيان اشعر بحزن شديد*
> ...


 


* 22*

*:download:*

اللة حد مش مكتئب 


شكرا د /جوجو مشاركتك الحلوة


----------

